# Considerations w/ Speaker Placement



## Cody-TARA (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello again!

As I'm sure you all know, loudspeaker placement can be of paramount importance when trying to optimize tonal balance, soundstage depth, imaging, clarity, etc. A great deal of thought, time, and effort was put in to positioning the components of our TARA Labs listening room. Some of the factors to consider were: the proximity of the loudspeakers to the walls, the listening height of the stand-mounted loudspeakers, the angling of the loudspeakers towards the listener, and much more. I would be curious to know which are the most important factors you all personally take in to account when positioning your components?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You nailed it. Distance from the walls, level with PLP ears & proper toe in. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Room acoustics, size, furniture, drapes...etc...etc all can affect the sound emanating from your speakers, also the type of speaker will make a difference (direct, bipolar, electrostatic). A speakers best placement takes experimentation on the part of the owner, its part of the hobby. Listen, move (better or worse), move again, take notes, find your nirvana


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Check out this thread too: HTS Two-Channel Speaker Setup Guide for a Deep Soundstage


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a hard time imagining doing a speaker setup without L & R impulse diagrams to work with. Any reflections that pair up L/R get aligned to within 50 uS (yes, micro seconds - roughly 1/2 inch precision) by refining placement, any that do not pair up get absorbed &/or dissipated with treatments. Listening angle can also make a big difference.

That is my "short version.":bigsmile:


----------

